# **2019 National Garden Railway Convention - RESCHEDULED!!**



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Due to the conflict with the 2019 National Narrow Gauge Convention in Sacramento, the 2019 National Garden Railroad Convention in Portland has been rescheduled. It has been moved up one week to August 27-30. What a great two-week vacation! Lots of train fun in Portland, Oregon, take a nice rail trip south and enjoy a second convention in Sacramento, California. Tons of world class layout tours, loads of railroad opportunities, a ride behind the SP Daylight 4449, superb clinics on many facets of the hobby, one of the country's greatest indoor/outdoor live steam operations (Staver Locomotive), more train fun in one two-week period than one should be allowed to have.

Mark your calendars and make plans now to attend the great 2019 Conventions.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that is great news... planning now...

Greg


----------



## greghile (Jun 10, 2008)

Wonderful news! Thank you!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

My buddy Wesley are talking about attending both. We would be traveling in our RV's so I hope there will be some place to park nearby. Sounds like an exciting two weeks!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Weird, "up" usually means forwards in time.

Since the NG convention is September 4-7, what was the original dates for the NGRS?

Greg


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

True about "UP", but if you look at a calendar hanging on a wall, "UP" is backward in time.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, moving a schedule up is also sooner... that makes more sense... in any case I gather that both were scheduled september 3-7?

Greg


----------

